# 30’s Mercury / Murray Streamline Deluxe



## cr250mark (Jun 2, 2018)

pretty cool trike to share. 
Nice patina 
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Love this trike! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustyrelicks (Jun 7, 2018)

Mighty fine ... cool trike !


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2018)

That’s gorgeous!!


----------

